# Antena de Televisión



## Gloton (Jun 15, 2005)

La señal de televisión me llega como el ajo, y estoy pensando en poner una antena, alguien me podría orientar un poco, por ejemplo:

1) que es lo que debo comprar 
2) que tipo de antena es buena y económica 
3) donde seria bueno irla a comprar (si alguien vive en Chile) 
4) hay que hacer un tipo de instalación. 

-Algún consejo especial. 

PD: No soy electrónico, apenas y cambio la ampolleta ops:


----------



## MaMu (Jun 16, 2005)

Quizas te sirva este link como referencia de compra alli en Chile

http://www.todoantenas.cl/


----------



## juanmalegre (Dic 23, 2005)

Soy Estudiante de Ing Electronica Tengo la inquietud de realizar una antena parabolica para captar canales via satelite, yo he visto que un grupo de estudiantes en mi facultad lo realizo fue muy sencillo, pero el problema esta en las dimenciones.

Me podrias ayudar con eso xfa.

gracias.


Lo que yo quiero es lo mas sencillo posible lo de la orientacion a los satelites no te preocupes eso ya lo se. lo que quiero en si es el diseño de los parametros de la antena parabolica.

gracias otra vez.

un saludo.


....JM....


----------



## BKAR (Feb 5, 2012)

A que refiere 75oh en la salida del conector para la antena??
porque 75ohm y en el otro tipo dice 300ohm?


----------



## masaru (Feb 10, 2012)

Se refiere al tipo de cable que tenés que utilizar. De acuerdo al tipo de antena puede ser de 75 ohms o 300 ohms. 
El cable coaxil Rg 59 es de 75 ohms y lo podés conectar directamente a una antena de 75 ohms. En el caso de que sea 300 ohms hay que colocarle un balum 75/300 . y podés utilizar el Rg59. que se consigue facilmente. 
Hay que tratar de respetar las impedancias para disminuir las pérdidas.
La ficha de entrada de antena de todos los TVs son de 75 ohms.

   Saludos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 10, 2012)

Gloton dijo:


> La señal de televisión me llega como el ajo, y estoy pensando en poner una antena, alguien me podría orientar un poco, por ejemplo:
> 
> 1) que es lo que debo comprar
> 2) que tipo de antena es buena y económica
> ...



oye disculpa mi curiosidad si no eres electronico como le hiciste para pasar al foro si te hacen preguntas como diga la rt en Ω  como hiciste para responder la operacion? porque para eso deves saber ley de ohm


----------



## BKAR (Feb 12, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> oye disculpa mi curiosidad si no eres electronico como le hiciste para pasar al foro si te hacen preguntas como diga la rt en Ω  como hiciste para responder la operacion? porque para eso deves saber ley de ohm



jeje!! incluso hay sinvergüenzas que piden ayuda en Taringa para responder el cuestionario que te hacen al registrarse..
aunque esas cosas enseñan en colegio, no necesitas estudios superiores que digamos
----suigiendo con el tema de las antenas---
de verdad esa explicación me quedo chica... mi conocimiento en RF es casi nulo pero, pero algunas explicación para novatos??
que pasa si pones una antena de 300? donde debe ir 75ohm?
y les cuento...como casi no veo television, me daba igual si el "cable" la señal estaba echa leña un asco, no me importaba mucho pero ahora que hay un TV Led en mi casa..como que no va, aunque por ahora no tiene un conversor HDMI señal HD nose, se le compra ese aparatito
para que agarre señal digital!!! HD!!!
por ahora me conformo con el cable que nos pasa el vecino...
estoy haciendo una inspeccion al cable coaxial, lo habian cortado agarraron el vivo, nucleo nos e como se llama, lo doblaron con un alicate y lo unieron..con otro coaxial....
lo mismo para la malla metallica..!!pero que feo montaje!!! creo que mi papá hizo eso:enfadado:
esto todo oxidado...
algun consejo para arreglar eso, como ultima solucion pro favor ir a la ferreteria a comprar el "adaptador"


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Feb 12, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> jeje!! incluso hay sinvergüenzas que piden ayuda en Taringa para responder el cuestionario que te hacen al registrarse..
> aunque esas cosas enseñan en colegio, no necesitas estudios superiores que digamos




yo pienso que no deve ser asi deverian entrar porque aman la electronica no solo para hacer preguntas...


----------

